# Gentoo Linux 3D Desktop

## afkael

Hola!.. ya muchos de ustedes me han ayudado en cuestiones básicas del manejo en gentoo y linux en general, por lo que no hace falta mencionar que mi categoria como usuario gentoo es noob con todas las letras. También se que es un tema que muchos le dan poco valor y lo pasan por alto por las necesidades (provablemente lavorales) de sacar provecho al 100x100 de los recursos de sus pc, pero como no es mi caso y cómo la pc es en mi caso un centro de ocio me gustaria darle un look... impactante (¿?).

Encontre por ahi una serie de videos donde se ve trabajar a Gentoo con una interfaz y con efectos impresionantes.. (va mejor pongo links)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAM8ei9cm9k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPVEAwvZHck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb2NEL4xtv0

Me gustaria saber, primero si es posible en una máquina "normal" (la mia es una X2 5200, 2GB 800Mhz y 8600GT), después qué se necesita (KDE? Gnome?) y por último si conocen sitios en donde se expliquen cómo hacerlo...

mi gentoo está limpio, sin más que un sync después de instalado, me ha costado horrores (al punto de no lograrlo) compilar aplicaciones "grandes" como KDE a pesar de que mi make.conf el es que deja por defecto la instalación automática y ahora me estoy complicando con overlays, pero tengo que hacerlo porque es lo que quiero para mi desktop..

Bueno.. na más. SaludosLast edited by afkael on Mon Sep 15, 2008 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## diegoto

Es muy bueno lo que hicieron estos muchachos(beryl, compiz, aiglx, xgl,... etc) y los felicito, pero a mi no me sirve me es incomodo, además gastas recursos en nada.

Ahora se vienen los fans de compiz-fusion y me retan  :Very Happy:  (todo lo que digo es de mi punto de vista, no pretendo empezar una discusión)

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

En tu hardware (X2 5200, 2GB 800Mhz y 8600GT), compiz-fusion correría de lujo; al contrario de lo que parece compiz no necesita demasiados recursos para correr, yo por ejemplo lo uso hace tiempo con una nvidia fx 5200 y va muy bien (salvo algunos efectos que son demasiado pesados).

Aquí hay una guía por donde puedes empezar http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz_Fusion , y no tienes la necesidad de usar un overlay ya que que compiz-fusion se encuentra en el árbol oficial de portage

```
[I] x11-wm/compiz-fusion

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0

     Installed versions:  0.6.0  

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion meta package

```

El prerequisito que ponen en la guía, es tener configurada la aceleración 3D. Puedes comprobarlo con el siguiente comando:

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Si quieres probar la última versión puedes hacerlo aquí http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95 el script que hay no funciona directamente en gentoo, pero tras pequeños ajustes he conseguido que vaya de lujo, si te interesa dímelo y te lo paso, que no encuentro la opción de adjuntar archivos ^^"

----------

## afkael

ok, si me interesa el script pero en cuanto al escritorio.. es gnome?, kde? se podrá con kde4?

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> En tu hardware (X2 5200, 2GB 800Mhz y 8600GT), compiz-fusion correría de lujo; al contrario de lo que parece compiz no necesita demasiados recursos para correr, yo por ejemplo lo uso hace tiempo con una nvidia fx 5200 y va muy bien (salvo algunos efectos que son demasiado pesados).
> 
> 

 

Yo llegué a probar un día con una geforce 2, y funcionaba. Todo depende de los efectos que quieras usar, unos son más pesados que otros.

 *afkael wrote:*   

> ok, si me interesa el script pero en cuanto al escritorio.. es gnome?, kde? se podrá con kde4?

 

No soy especialista en la materia pero se que compiz funciona bien con kde o gnome, suplantando al WM de estos escritorios (kwin y metacity respectivamente). No veo por qué no iba a funcionar en kde4, sin embargo, la versión de kwin que va con kde4 tiene soporte nativo para compositing. No se si la lista de efectos es tan larga como la de compiz, seguramente no, pero con el tiempo seguramente no hará más que aumentar.

----------

## Txema

Este es el script (es de un usuario, bueno dos, del foro de compiz-fusion, con uno o dos retoques míos para que funcione en gentoo):

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# makefusion Script Mantenido

# Copyright (c) 2007 Telemako <telemako1@gmail.com>

#

# Compiz Fusion makefusion

# Copyright (c) 2007 Franz Rogar <franzrogar@gmail.com>

#

# Based on get-git script by Kristian Lyngstøl

# Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>

#

# This script has been highly modificated by franzrogar. So quality

# of the original script has been modified. Any issue with present

# script must be asigned to franzrogar, who will report any issue to

# the original author if it can be reproduced with original script.

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

#

#

# This script attempts to get all Compiz Fusion sources you need,

# build them and install them.

# Select packages you want compile/install from the following list:

# NOTE: Packages list order must follow the order you see them listed.

#

# fusion :              bcop, emerald, Compizconfig Settings Manager

# fusion-gconf :        select if you want gconf backend (optional)

# fusion-kconfig :      select if you want kconfig backend (optional)

# compiz-manager :      Kristian wrapper

# fusion-icon :         crdlb tray icon wrapper (it loads but doesn't run Fusion [ccp])

# i18n:                 Paquete de Internacionalización (I18N)

# ccsm:                 configurador compiz-fusion

# simple-ccsm:          configurador reducido de compiz-fusion

PACKAGES="fusion fusion-kconfig compiz-manager fusion-icon ccsm i18n simple-ccsm"

# Select plugins you want compile/install from the following list:

#

# main {include animation, expo, jpeg, opacity, put, resizeinfo, ring, scaleaddon, snap, text

#        tumbnails, vpswitch, wall, winrules}

# extra {include addhelper, bench, crashhandler, cubereflex, extrawm, fakedesktop, firepaint

#         group, mblur, reflex, showdesktop, splash, trailfocus}

# unsupported {include fakeargb, snow, tile atlantis 3d}

# wallpaper

# workarounds

#

# Plugins not selected by default (WIP, buggy, unsuable):

#

# compiz-scheme, screencasting, radial-switcher

#

# screencasting: edit line #122 and change "/home/roico" for your user home

#

FUSIONPLUGINS="main extra unsupported atlantis2 cubedbus dodge filedebug freewins fireflies mousegestures photowheel rubik screensaver stars snowglobe visualevent wallpaper workspacenames"

# Compiz autogen.sh arguments. You may not need them.

# Select plugins you DO NOT want to install.

#

# gnome : deactivate gnome support and activate kde one (for KDE users)

# kde : deactivate kde support and activate gnome one (for Gnome and other DE users)

# inotify : deactivate inotify

# fuse : deactivate fuse

#

COMPIZREMOVE="gnome"

# Compiz/Fusion install directory

# If you're not sure, keep it as it's.

#

PREFIX="/usr"

# Instalacion de dependencias segun distro, sirve para edgy, feisty, gutsy

#

# ubuntu

# kubuntu

#

DISTRO="gentoo"

###############################################

#

# YOU SHOULD NOT EDIT SCRIPT BEFORE THIS LINE

#

###############################################rubik

###

# Initial configurations

###

# Packages selector

for q in $PACKAGES ; do

        if [ $q = "fusion" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/libraries/bcop"

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/compizconfig/libcompizconfig"

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/compizconfig/compizconfig-python"

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/decorators/emerald"

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/decorators/emerald-themes"

        elif [ $q = "fusion-gconf" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/compizconfig/compizconfig-backend-gconf"

        elif [ $q = "fusion-kconfig" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/compizconfig/compizconfig-backend-kconfig"

        elif [ $q = "compiz-manager" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/misc/compiz-manager"

        elif [ $q = "fusion-icon" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/crdlb/fusion-icon"

        elif [ $q = "ccsm" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/compizconfig/ccsm"

        elif [ $q = "simple-ccsm" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/compizconfig/simple-ccsm"

        elif [ $q = "i18n" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/i18n"

        fi

done

# Compiz Fusion plugins selector

for w in $FUSIONPLUGINS ; do

        if [ $w = "screensaver" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/pafy/$w"

        elif [ $w = "main" ] || [ $w = "extra" ] || [ $w = "unsupported" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/plugins-$w"

        elif [ $w = "sound" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/griswold/$w"

        elif [ $w = "radial-switcher" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/raof/$w"

        elif [ $w = "freewins" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/warlock/$w"

        elif [ $w = "visualevent" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/guillaume/$w"

        elif [ $w = "anaglyph" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/wodor/$w"

        elif [ $w = "photowheel" ] || [ $w = "cubedbus" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/b0le/$w"

        elif [ $w = "stars" ] || [ $w = "fireflies" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/smspillaz/$w"

        elif [ $w = "filedebug" ] || [ $w = "workspacenames" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/maniac/$w"

        elif [ $w = "atlantis2" ] || [ $w = "snowglobe" ] || [ $w = "rubik" ] ; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/metastability/$w"

        elif [ $w = "mousegestures" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS individual/plugins/$w"

        elif [ $w = "dodge" ]; then

                ITEMS="$ITEMS users/rcxdude/$w"

        else

                ITEMS="$ITEMS fusion/plugins/$w"

        fi

done

# Compiz autogen.sh arguments selector

for p in $COMPIZREMOVE ; do

        if [ $p = "gnome" ]; then

                COMPIZARGS="$COMPIZARGS --enable-kde --disable-gtk --enable-librsvg --disable-gconf --disable-metacity --disable-gnome"

        elif [ $p = "kde" ]; then

                COMPIZARGS="$COMPIZARGS --enable-gtk --disable-kde --enable-librsvg --disable-kde --disable-kde4 --disable-kconfig"

        elif [ $p = "inotify" ]; then

                COMPIZARGS="$COMPIZARGS --disable-inotify"

        elif [ $p = "fuse" ]; then

                COMPIZARGS="$COMPIZARGS --disable-fuse"

        fi

done

# Repositories

REPO="git://annongit.opencompositing.org/"

COMPIZ="git://anongit.opencompositing.org/"

##

# Functions for script

##

# Check for git

if [ -z "$(which git-clone)" ]; then

        echo "You must have GIT installed in order to run this script. Install git-core package."

        exit 1;

fi

# If $1 directory is present, pull repo. If not, clone it.

function clone

{

        pkgName=`echo $1 | sed 's/.*\///g'`

        OLDPWD=$PWD

        if [ -d $pkgName ]; then

                cd $pkgName

                echo -e "\nActualizando $pkgName";

                git-pull > $OLDPWD/.logs/$pkgName.pull.log

                cd $OLDPWD

        else

                echo -e "\nClonando $pkgName";

                git-clone $2$1

        fi

}

# If autogen.sh exist, configure installation

function do_autogen

{

        if [ $1 = "compiz" ]; then

                AUTOGEN_OPTIONS="$COMPIZARGS"

        else

                AUTOGEN_OPTIONS=""

        fi

        OLDPWD=$PWD

        if [ -f $1/autogen.sh ]; then

                echo -e "\nConfiguring $1..."

                cd $1

                echo -e "\nEjecutando autogen.sh --prefix=$PREFIX $AUTOGEN_OPTIONS in $1..."

                if [ -x configure ]; then

                        rm -f configure

                        rm -rf autom4te.cache

                fi

                if [ -e Makefile ]; then

                        rm -f Makefile

                fi

                ./autogen.sh --prefix=$PREFIX $AUTOGEN_OPTIONS > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.autogen.log

                cd $OLDPWD

        fi

        if [ $1 = "compizconfig-backend-kconfig" ]; then

                cd $1

                   echo -e "\nEjecutando configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` $AUTOGEN_OPTIONS in $1..."

                   ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.autogen.log

                cd $OLDPWD

        fi

}

# Call make on each $1

function do_make

{

        OLDPWD=$PWD

        cd $1

        case "$2" in

                install)

                        echo -e "\nInstalando $1..."

                        echo -e "\nEjecutando make"

                        make LIBTOOL="libtool --tag=CC" > ../.logs/$1.make.log

                        if [ -e autogen.sh ] || [ $1 = "fusion-icon" ] || [ $1 = "ccsm" ] || [ $1 = "simple-ccsm" ]; then

                                echo -e "\nEjecutando sudo make $2"

                                sudo make $2 > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.make.$2.log

                        else

                                echo -e "\nEjecutando make $2"

                                make $2 > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.$2.log

                        fi

                        if [ $1 = "fusion-icon" ] || [ $1 = "ccsm" ] || [ $1 = "simple-ccsm" ]; then

                                echo -e "\nInstalando $1"

                                sudo python setup.py install --prefix=$PREFIX > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.make.$2.log

                        fi

                        ;;

                uninstall)

                        echo -e "\nDesistalando $1..."

                        if [ -e autogen.sh ] || [ $1 = "fusion-icon" ] || [ $1 = "ccsm" ] || [ $1 = "simple-ccsm" ]; then

                                echo -e "Ejecutando sudo make $2"

                                sudo make $2 > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.make.$2.log

                        else

                                echo -e "Ejecutando make $2"

                                make $2 > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.$2.log

                        fi

                        echo -e "\nEjecutando make clean"

                        make clean > $OLDPWD/.logs/$1.make.clean.log

        esac

        cd $OLDPWD

}

# Create a clean logs folder for each time makefusion is executed

if [ -d .logs ]; then

        rm -rf .logs

fi

mkdir .logs

# makeccc action selector

case "$1" in

        clone)

                clear

                # Clone Compiz

                clone compiz $COMPIZ

                # Clone Fusion

                for a in $ITEMS ; do

                        clone $a $REPO

                done

                echo -e "\n"

                ;;

        install)

                clear

                sudo echo "Bienvenido a Compiz Fusion"

                # Distro specific fixes

                if [ $DISTRO = "ubuntu" ] || [ $DISTRO = "kubuntu" ]; then

                        sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh

                fi

                # Configure and install Compiz

                do_autogen compiz

                do_make compiz $1

                # Configure and install Fusion

                for a in $ITEMS; do

                        pkgName=`echo $a | sed 's/.*\///g'`

                        if [ $pkgName = "screencasting" ]; then

                                #do_make $pkgName/player $1

                                #do_make $pkgName/rsc2raw $1

                                #do_make $pkgName/plugin $1

                                #NEED HACK ON LINE 122

#                               ARCHIVE="$pkgName/plugin/screencasting.c"

#                               sed -i -e 's/fopen("/home/roico/screencast.rsc"/fopen("/home/$USER/screencast.rsc"/g' $ARCHIVE;

                                echo "yo"

                        elif [ $pkgName = "compiz-manager" ]; then

                                sudo cp ./compiz-manager/compiz-manager /usr/bin/

                                sudo sed -i -e 's/VERBOSE="no"/VERBOSE="yes"/g' /usr/bin/compiz-manager

                                sudo sed -i -e 's/DELAY="5"/DELAY="1"/g' /usr/bin/compiz-manager

                        else

                                do_autogen $pkgName

                                do_make $pkgName $1

                        fi

                done

                # Distro specific fixes

                if [ $DISTRO = "ubuntu" ] || [ $DISTRO = "kubuntu" ]; then

                        # Undo bash fix

                        sudo ln -sf /bin/dash /bin/sh

                        # Fix for cube sides number

                        gconftool-2 --type int --set /app/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4

                fi

                # Fix for libcompizconfig library

                if [ ! -h /usr/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0 ]; then

                        sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0 /usr/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0

                fi

                # Version notes

                echo -e "\nEjecutar compiz-manager o fusion-icon para iniciar Compiz Fusion."

                echo " "

                echo "Ejecutar ccsm o simple-ccsm para configurar Compiz Fusion."

                ;;

        uninstall)

                # Uninstall Compiz

                do_make compiz $1

                # Uninstall fusion

                for a in $ITEMS; do

                        b=`echo $a | sed 's/.*\///g'`

                        if [ $b = "screencasting" ]; then

                                sudo rm ~/.compiz/plugins/screencasting.so

                                sudo rm ~/.compiz/metadata/screencasting.xml

                        else

                                do_make $b $1

                        fi

                done

                # Uninstalling compiz-manager

                sudo rm /usr/bin/compiz-manager

                sudo rm -f ~/.config/compiz-managerrc

                sudo rm -rf ~/.compiz

        ##      sudo rm -rf ~/.config/compiz

        ##      sudo rm -rf ~/.emerald

                ;;

        packages)

                if [ $DISTRO = "ubuntu" ]; then

                        sudo aptitude install automake intltool libtool libfuse-dev python-pyrex libxslt1-dev build-essential comerr-dev debhelper diffstat dpkg-dev enscript g++ g++-4.1 gawk hspell html2text intltool-debian libacl1-dev libart-2.0-dev libasound2-dev libaspell-dev libatk1.0-dev libattr1-dev libaudio-dev libaudiofile-dev libavahi-client-dev libavahi-common-dev libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 libavahi-glib-dev libbonobo2-dev libbonoboui2-dev libbz2-dev libcairo2-dev libcroco3-dev libcupsys2-dev libdbus-1-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libesd0-dev libexpat1-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgconf2-dev libgcrypt11-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libglade2-dev libglib2.0-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-keyring-dev libgnome-window-settings-dev libgnome2-dev libgnomecanvas2-dev libgnomeui-dev libgnomevfs2-dev libgnutls-dev libgpg-error-dev libgsf-1-dev libgtk2.0-dev libice-dev libidl-dev libidn11-dev libjasper-dev libjpeg62-dev liblcms1-dev liblua50 liblua50-dev liblualib50 liblualib50-dev liblzo-dev libmetacity-dev libmng-dev libogg-dev libopencdk8-dev libopenexr-dev libopenexr2c2a liborbit2-dev libpango1.0-dev libpcre3 libpcre3-dev libpcrecpp0 libpng12-dev libpopt-dev librsvg2-dev libsasl2-dev libselinux1-dev libsepol1-dev libsm-dev libssl-dev libstartup-notification0-dev libstdc++6-4.1-dev libtasn1-3-dev libtiff4-dev libtiffxx0c2 libvorbis-dev libwnck-dev libx11-dev libxau-dev libxcomposite-dev libxcursor-dev libxdamage-dev libxdmcp-dev libxext-dev libxfixes-dev libxft-dev libxi-dev libxinerama-dev libxmu-dev libxmu-headers libxrandr-dev libxrender-dev libxres-dev libxt-dev lua50 mesa-common-dev po-debconf poster psutils quilt x11proto-composite-dev x11proto-core-dev x11proto-damage-dev x11proto-fixes-dev x11proto-gl-dev x11proto-input-dev x11proto-kb-dev x11proto-randr-dev x11proto-render-dev x11proto-resource-dev x11proto-xext-dev x11proto-xinerama-dev xtrans-dev xsltproc moc x11proto-scrnsaver-dev libxss-dev libportaudio-dev x11proto-record-dev libxtst-dev libnotify-dev

                elif [ $DISTRO = "kubuntu" ]; then

                        sudo aptitude install automake intltool libtool libfuse-dev python-pyrex libxslt1-dev build-essential comerr-dev debhelper diffstat dpkg-dev enscript g++ g++-4.1 gawk hspell html2text intltool-debian libacl1-dev libart-2.0-dev libasound2-dev libaspell-dev libatk1.0-dev libattr1-dev libaudio-dev libaudiofile-dev libavahi-client-dev libavahi-common-dev libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 libavahi-glib-dev libbonobo2-dev libbonoboui2-dev libbz2-dev libcairo2-dev libcroco3-dev libcupsys2-dev libdbus-1-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libesd0-dev libexpat1-dev libfontconfig1-dev libfreetype6-dev libgconf2-dev libgcrypt11-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libglade2-dev libglib2.0-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-keyring-dev libgnome-window-settings-dev libgnome2-dev libgnomecanvas2-dev libgnomeui-dev libgnomevfs2-dev libgnutls-dev libgpg-error-dev libgsf-1-dev libgtk2.0-dev libice-dev libidl-dev libidn11-dev libjasper-dev libjpeg62-dev liblcms1-dev liblua50 liblua50-dev liblualib50 liblualib50-dev liblzo-dev libmetacity-dev libmng-dev libogg-dev libopencdk8-dev libopenexr-dev libopenexr2c2a liborbit2-dev libpango1.0-dev libpcre3 libpcre3-dev libpcrecpp0 libpng12-dev libpopt-dev librsvg2-dev libsasl2-dev libselinux1-dev libsepol1-dev libsm-dev libssl-dev libstartup-notification0-dev libstdc++6-4.1-dev libtasn1-3-dev libtiff4-dev libtiffxx0c2 libvorbis-dev libwnck-dev libx11-dev libxau-dev libxcomposite-dev libxcursor-dev libxdamage-dev libxdmcp-dev libxext-dev libxfixes-dev libxft-dev libxi-dev libxinerama-dev libxmu-dev libxmu-headers libxrandr-dev libxrender-dev libxres-dev libxt-dev lua50 mesa-common-dev po-debconf poster psutils quilt x11proto-composite-dev x11proto-core-dev x11proto-damage-dev x11proto-fixes-dev x11proto-gl-dev x11proto-input-dev x11proto-kb-dev x11proto-randr-dev x11proto-render-dev x11proto-resource-dev x11proto-xext-dev x11proto-xinerama-dev xtrans-dev kate kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-dev kdebase-kio-plugins kdelibs-data kdelibs4-dev kdelibs4c2a kdeprint kdesdk-scripts kdesktop kfind khelpcenter kicker klipper kmenuedit konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole ksmserver ksplash ksysguard ksysguardd kwin gettext-kde libavahi-qt3-1 libavahi-qt3-dev libkadm55 libkonq4 libkrb5-dev libqt3-headers libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev qt3-dev-tools libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libdbus-qt-1-dev libarts1-dev libarts1c2a libartsc0 libartsc0-dev xsltproc moc x11proto-scrnsaver-dev libxss-dev libportaudio-dev x11proto-record-dev libxtst-dev libnotify-dev

                fi

                ;;

        *)

                echo "Usage: $0 packages | clone | install | uninstall"

                exit 1

esac
```

Tienes que instalar dev-util/git.

Funciona todo excepto los pocos plugins que se compilan por separada, no son más que adornos así que no afecta en nada al rendimiento o estabilidad, pero si alguien sabe como arreglarlo mejor ^^" el error que dan siempre es como este:

```
compiling : cubedbus.c -> build/cubedbus.lolibtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

make: *** [build/cubedbus.lo] Error 1
```

Last edited by Txema on Wed Sep 17, 2008 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## johpunk

excelentes videos pero nose ya me paso la epoca de usar esa clase de efectos 3d aunque no dejan de ser bonitos a medida que salen mas   :Laughing: 

----------

## afkael

Txema, me parece que has solucionado el problema de tu script y me preguntaba si habias editado tu post anterior con el script completamente funcional... en si, no se ni cómo se ejecuta un script pero quizá alguien lo pueda utilizar correctamente. Saludos

----------

## Txema

Acabo de editarlo afkael, ya debería estar completamente funcional, digo debería porque no he hecho una prueba completa, cuando lo haga diré si está 100% bien o no.

Para usarlo solo tienes que copiar todo lo que está dentro de código (del primero solo) en un archivo de nombre makefusion, luego haces ese archivo ejecutable con 

```
chmod +x makefusion
```

, tras esto mueves el script a una carpeta vacia con el nombre que quieras, y ejecutas 

```
./makefusion clone
```

 esto te descargará todo el código fuente del proyecto y finalmente con 

```
./makefusion install
```

 te compila e instala todo él solito. 

Para desinstalarlo el código es 

```
./makefusion uninstall
```

Para actualizar solo tienes que repetir los dos primeros pasos, clone - install

Por cierto, no sé si será cosa de mi instalación, pero el sistema no es capaz de encontrar los ejecutables de git, como git-clone, así que lo que he hecho es añadir al principio de mi ~/.bashrc la línea siguiente:

```
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/libexec/git-core
```

Antes sí funcionaba, supongo que en alguna instalación de git, cambiaron de directorio de instalación por uno fuera del PATH.

----------

## afkael

buenisimo... gracias por este aporte...

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Por ejemplo ese efecto blur, es el colmo de lo pesado junto a la esfera de escritorio (no el cubo)

lo que me llama la atencion es el Desktop Enviroment en si.. alguien sabe que esta usando?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La barrita de iconos debe ser kiba dock, los gadgets esos que tiene de fondo tienen toda la pinta de ser de superkaramba así que lo mas probable es que se trate de KDE...

Salud!

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

hmmm... me parecen mas adesklets y tiene una apariencia como mas a GTK... pero capaz que eso es por la integracion con compiz/beryl...

Alguien puede confirmarlo?

----------

## afkael

bien noob lo mio, resulta ser que en el panel del costado en los videos de youtube (donde aparecen los datos del uploader) dice more info... y dice:

```
 Gentoo Linux 3D Desktop mit aiglx,beryl,emerald

Category:  Film & Animation

Tags: 

Gentoo  Linux  3D  Desktop  3D-Desktop  aiglx  beryl  Emerald  kiba-dock  kde  vista  
```

osea, es kde.. Saludos

----------

